# ID weed please and recommend herbicide



## Urercody (Feb 18, 2020)

Any help is appreciated and recommendation about best herbicide. I do have Weed B Gon https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ortho-W...ller-for-Lawns-Concentrate2-0430005/205697157

*[1]*


*[2]*

*
[3]*


*[4]*


----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

1. Chickweed
2. Unsure?
3. Clover
4. Unsure

The good news, regardless of two of these I can't identify, is that they're all broadleaves, so 2-4-D will take them all out easily enough. Clover can be tough (it's hardy and sometimes I feel it likes to drink 2-4-D, so it might need 2 or 3 applications), but it should totally clear these up.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

other two ae wild violet and blue


----------



## Urercody (Feb 18, 2020)

Thank you


----------

